

Ask HN: Any reason dead links can still be flagged? - mrduncan

It seems kind of pointless to be able to flag dead links to me, is there a reason why they can still be flagged?  For example: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1043082
======
jacquesm
Not too many people look at the site with 'showdead' on and I would hope that
the flag link even when clicked would not lead to someone having to look at
the item again.

It is an imperfection though, but by far not the largest.

My favorite gripe is that when your vote won't be counted you can still vote.

